
Manufacturers Struggle to Woo Software Developers - endswapper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/manufacturers-struggle-to-woo-software-developers-1476741531
======
mywittyname
> On average, tech companies pay $105,227, 12% more than manufacturing
> employers, for software developers, according to Burning Glass Technologies.
> For entry-level software jobs, tech companies pay $88,820, 5% more than
> manufacturers.

In my experience, job pay and challenge are highly correlated. Companies
aren't going to pay a premium to fill a warm body roll. When I see below
market wages for a job, I automatically think that the roll is perceived as
trivial by management or the company is just too small to realistically afford
it, but the latter shouldn't be an issue for multi-national corporations.

